
Timely – The Time Tracking App To End Time Tracking - markmassie
http://www.timelyapp.com/
======
palcu
Seems like a nice competitor for
[https://www.toggl.com/](https://www.toggl.com/) which I use quite
extensively. I love the calendar view, but the lack of an Android app will not
make me change.

